# Partizione ntfs

## dursino

Scusate ma data questa riga di fstab:

/dev/sda1		/home/dursino/win	ntfs	users,rw,exec,suid 0 0 

perchè un utente normale non ha il permesso di vedere il contenuto della cartella una volta montata?

Solo root,può.

Per scrivere ho bisogno di 3g?

Grazie per le risposte

----------

## cloc3

usare ntfs-3g dovrebbe essere vantaggioso, soprattutto per scrivere, ma non risolve il tuo problema.

i filesystem di microsoft non offrono supporto ai priviliegi unix, e quindi il kernel è costretto ad applicare delle configurazioni posticce, valide per l'intera partizione, che vengono selezionate al momento del mount.

se vuoi usare impostazioni diverse da quelle di default, devi applicare le opzioni uid, gid e umask nel modo specificato in man mount alla sezione Mount options for ntfs.

----------

## ago

io uso:

```
/dev/sda2               /media/win      ntfs-3g         noauto,user 0 0
```

 e funziona tutto benissimo. Quando mi serve monto manualmente, se dovesse servirti quotidianamente puoi sempre sostituire noauto con auto

----------

## dursino

Esatto, stavo per postare.

Se uso 3g me lo monta senza dover lavorare su umask, uid o gid.

Una domanda un attimo OT, ma come posso sapere l'id di un determinato utente?

Di regola root è 0 e poi va a crescere se non sbaglio,ma c'è un comando?

Thanks a lot

----------

## cloc3

 *dursino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una domanda un attimo OT, ma come posso sapere l'id di un determinato utente?
> 
> 

 

per esempio getent passwd|grep <user>.

nelle installazione di base, i nomi utenti sono collocati nel file /etc/passwd.

generalmente, si sconsiglia di editare a mano quel file, ma di usare i tool appositi, come, per esempio, useradd.

----------

## dursino

Scusami ma qui:

```
dursino:x:1000:1000:dursino,,,:/home/dursino:/bin/bash

```

dove posso leggere l'id?

mi pare di capire tutto tranne quella x e i 1000 1000 poi dovrebbe riferirsi a nome home e tipo di bash usata.

No?

----------

## cloc3

 *dursino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dove posso leggere l'id?
> 
> 

 

man 5 passwd

descrive dettagliatamente ogni campo del file.

comunque, la uid dell'utente dursino è il primo campo a contenuto numerico. cioè 1000.

il gruppo principale dell'utente dursino è il campo successivo che, nel tuo caso, è sempre 1000.

il nome del gruppo associato al gid 1000 si può trovare nel file /etc/group, oppure con getent group|grep :1000:. anche qui, attenti ai pasticci con gli editor a mano.

----------

## marziods

 *ago wrote:*   

> io uso:
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda2               /media/win      ntfs-3g         noauto,user 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

anche per me funziona perfettamente così...

una curiosità (e scusate l'ignoranza    :Embarassed:   ): che comando è getent ... mi sembra molto utile... ma non l'ho mai usato. esiste solo un help e piuttosto scarno... any help piu approfondito???

mandi e grazie

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ammetto che sono solo passato a vedere cosa combinate e dare un pizzico di fastidio ma utilizzare la usermap ?!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dursino

Grazie per la info,appena ho tempo do un'occhiata approfondita per ora ,ho risolto.

 :Wink: 

----------

